# Quick Rant! ok, ok, maybe not so Quick.



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Dday was 7/10/2011. On that day I discovered my xw was having an affair with a good friend (find my thread elsewhere in this forum) when I confronted her, she packed two bags and WALKED the five blocks to his house, we were divorced 82 days later (she wanted it quickly, I was happy to oblige) and six months later they were married. Read any agonizing post on this forum, and you can find a copy of the same feelings on my thread. Married 30 years, I was so blindsided it made me feel foolish. Now fast forward 19 months. I have been dating a wonderful woman, who is the exact opposite of my xw. My gf is laughing, joking all the time. Ask her how she is doing she will probably answer, "wonderfully!" She was married 25 years, divorced 3 years when I met her. Not a victim of infidelity, but of a marriage that just did not work. We are very open about everything, especially sex. (again exact opposite of myself and my xw, I swore I was going to change this time) She told me that in her marriage, she many times did not experience an O, was so bad she read many articles and wondered what was wrong with her. With me, she has had up to 6 in a session, rarely less than 2. We laugh and joke, she is always up for it and anything. HERE IS THE RANT! At a friend of mines home, a woman (who at one time was my xw's best friend, and now my xw will not even acknowledge her) says to my gf. "So how is the sex? "J" always complained that the sex with Hoosier wasnt any good." WTF! my xw rarely engaged during sex, would never let me do anything even close to outside the box (pun intended) in fact I can remember her complaining, "You want sex?!? Why you just got it day before yesterday!" Her new husband who is 65 (she is 53) told me seriously that for him "a good bowel movement is better than sex" (his lack of drive I think is what appealed to her). I know better than to let anything she says get to me. She has lied and lied about us, our relationship to anyone who will listen. But it still pi$$es me off!


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

Hoosier said:


> Dday was 7/10/2011. On that day I discovered my xw was having an affair with a good friend (find my thread elsewhere in this forum) when I confronted her, she packed two bags and WALKED the five blocks to his house, we were divorced 82 days later (she wanted it quickly, I was happy to oblige) and six months later they were married. Read any agonizing post on this forum, and you can find a copy of the same feelings on my thread. Married 30 years, I was so blindsided it made me feel foolish. Now fast forward 19 months. I have been dating a wonderful woman, who is the exact opposite of my xw. My gf is laughing, joking all the time. Ask her how she is doing she will probably answer, "wonderfully!" She was married 25 years, divorced 3 years when I met her. Not a victim of infidelity, but of a marriage that just did not work. We are very open about everything, especially sex. (again exact opposite of myself and my xw, I swore I was going to change this time) She told me that in her marriage, she many times did not experience an O, was so bad she read many articles and wondered what was wrong with her. With me, she has had up to 6 in a session, rarely less than 2. We laugh and joke, she is always up for it and anything. HERE IS THE RANT! At a friend of mines home, a woman (who at one time was my xw's best friend, and now my xw will not even acknowledge her) says to my gf. "So how is the sex? "J" always complained that the sex with Hoosier wasnt any good." WTF! my xw rarely engaged during sex, would never let me do anything even close to outside the box (pun intended) in fact I can remember her complaining, "You want sex?!? Why you just got it day before yesterday!" Her new husband who is 65 (she is 53) told me seriously that for him "a good bowel movement is better than sex" (his lack of drive I think is what appealed to her). I know better than to let anything she says get to me. She has lied and lied about us, our relationship to anyone who will listen. But it still pi$$es me off!


Well it looks like you are in a better place now. Good luck.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Hoosier said:


> HERE IS THE RANT! At a friend of mines home, a woman (who at one time was my xw's best friend, and now my xw will not even acknowledge her) says to my gf. "So how is the sex?


For this woman to say something so obnoxious like that to your new GF is just unbelievable ! I would avoid this woman completely, and i would even go so far as to say to the friend whose house you were at to never invite me there again if this terrible woman is going to be there !


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

barbados said:


> For this woman to say something so obnoxious like that to your new GF is just unbelievable ! I would avoid this woman completely, and i would even go so far as to say to the friend whose house you were at to never invite me there again if this terrible woman is going to be there !


:iagree:Wow, doesn't she know anything about boundaries?


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

What's the difference between having a dead wife and having a ex-wife?
Nothing.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Hoosier:
Don't let it bother you----you WON! Everything about your life sounds better! Enjoy it! You deserve it!
(Your x and this other "friend" that spoke to your lady are just jealous and toxic)


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

REBUTTAL: 

"sex wasn't great because I didn't want to stick around long. I loved my XW, but... don't mention this please (she will) but she had a huge Va-J.J. and cronic odor problems. I think it was a medical problem of some sort."

lol. ;-)


----------



## JMGrey (Dec 19, 2012)

Hoosier said:


> Dday was 7/10/2011. On that day I discovered my xw was having an affair with a good friend (find my thread elsewhere in this forum) when I confronted her, she packed two bags and WALKED the five blocks to his house, we were divorced 82 days later (she wanted it quickly, I was happy to oblige) and six months later they were married. Read any agonizing post on this forum, and you can find a copy of the same feelings on my thread. Married 30 years, I was so blindsided it made me feel foolish. Now fast forward 19 months. I have been dating a wonderful woman, who is the exact opposite of my xw. My gf is laughing, joking all the time. Ask her how she is doing she will probably answer, "wonderfully!" She was married 25 years, divorced 3 years when I met her. Not a victim of infidelity, but of a marriage that just did not work. We are very open about everything, especially sex. (again exact opposite of myself and my xw, I swore I was going to change this time) She told me that in her marriage, she many times did not experience an O, was so bad she read many articles and wondered what was wrong with her. With me, she has had up to 6 in a session, rarely less than 2. We laugh and joke, she is always up for it and anything. HERE IS THE RANT! At a friend of mines home, a woman (who at one time was my xw's best friend, and now my xw will not even acknowledge her) says to my gf. "So how is the sex? "J" always complained that the sex with Hoosier wasnt any good." WTF! my xw rarely engaged during sex, would never let me do anything even close to outside the box (pun intended) in fact I can remember her complaining, "You want sex?!? Why you just got it day before yesterday!" Her new husband who is 65 (she is 53) told me seriously that for him "a good bowel movement is better than sex" (his lack of drive I think is what appealed to her). I know better than to let anything she says get to me. She has lied and lied about us, our relationship to anyone who will listen. But it still pi$$es me off!


If your girlfriend is like you say, I can almost see the comically-exaggerated eye-roll over here. This is 100% a case of sisters-before-misters empowerment horsesh!t with which the friend probably encouraged your wife to cheat in the first place. Cheaters, barring a cruel twist of fate here and there, do not end up in a happy place and since they are, by nature, incapable of admitting fault they have to spew the venom at whomever they can. Your ex either put her up to it to score some points, since the grass seems brown and dead on her side, or the ex's friend was trying to conjure something that would cheer her up.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

hookares said:


> What's the difference between having a dead wife and having a ex-wife?
> Nothing.


Eh the dead one doesn't text you? Maybe


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Send your wife and her new b! Tch a thank you note.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm lucky because my wife had no friends of her own. Any friends she had were my friends.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> REBUTTAL:
> 
> "sex wasn't great because I didn't want to stick around long. I loved my XW, but... don't mention this please (she will) but she had a huge Va-J.J. and cronic odor problems. I think it was a medical problem of some sort."
> 
> lol. ;-)


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree: QFT (quoted for truth)

This is definitely the way I would have handled it. Something like "Oh the sex is fabulous! See I don't have chronic yeast infection like she does, so I actually LIKE the way he's active, creative and well hung. (shrug) Oh well I guess I'm just lucky to have a great lover and more orgasms than I can count but that's just me!"


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope you went off on the ex's friend and didn't just let that slide


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

The correct answer is now that I've found a loving faithful partner it's wonderful and through the roof. I really should send posOM a thank you for taking hagzilla badsex off my hands.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Hoosier said:


> Dday was 7/10/2011. On that day I discovered my xw was having an affair with a good friend (find my thread elsewhere in this forum) when I confronted her, she packed two bags and WALKED the five blocks to his house, we were divorced 82 days later (she wanted it quickly, I was happy to oblige) and six months later they were married. Read any agonizing post on this forum, and you can find a copy of the same feelings on my thread. Married 30 years, I was so blindsided it made me feel foolish. Now fast forward 19 months. I have been dating a wonderful woman, who is the exact opposite of my xw. My gf is laughing, joking all the time. Ask her how she is doing she will probably answer, "wonderfully!" She was married 25 years, divorced 3 years when I met her. Not a victim of infidelity, but of a marriage that just did not work. We are very open about everything, especially sex. (again exact opposite of myself and my xw, I swore I was going to change this time) She told me that in her marriage, she many times did not experience an O, was so bad she read many articles and wondered what was wrong with her. With me, she has had up to 6 in a session, rarely less than 2. We laugh and joke, she is always up for it and anything. HERE IS THE RANT! At a friend of mines home, a woman (who at one time was my xw's best friend, and now my xw will not even acknowledge her) says to my gf. "So how is the sex? "J" always complained that the sex with Hoosier wasnt any good." WTF! my xw rarely engaged during sex, would never let me do anything even close to outside the box (pun intended) in fact I can remember her complaining, "You want sex?!? Why you just got it day before yesterday!" Her new husband who is 65 (she is 53) told me seriously that for him "a good bowel movement is better than sex" (his lack of drive I think is what appealed to her). I know better than to let anything she says get to me. She has lied and lied about us, our relationship to anyone who will listen. But it still pi$$es me off!


Meh. That's a pretty evil thing to say. This former "friend" of your ex is toxic. Some people have nothing better to do with their lives. Your sexual relationship with your partner is private.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Your gf could also have said "honey, there's a reason Hoosier has to drive over here instead of walking. After he's done with me I need to catch my breath, and I tend to walk a bit funny.


----------



## WTHiswrong (Feb 18, 2013)

:iagree:


Shaggy said:


> Your gf could also have said "honey, there's a reason Hoosier has to drive over here instead of walking. After he's done with me I need to catch my breath, and I tend to walk a bit funny.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Hoosier said:


> Dday was 7/10/2011. On that day I discovered my xw was having an affair with a good friend (find my thread elsewhere in this forum) when I confronted her, she packed two bags and WALKED the five blocks to his house, we were divorced 82 days later (she wanted it quickly, I was happy to oblige) and six months later they were married. Read any agonizing post on this forum, and you can find a copy of the same feelings on my thread. Married 30 years, I was so blindsided it made me feel foolish. Now fast forward 19 months. I have been dating a wonderful woman, who is the exact opposite of my xw. My gf is laughing, joking all the time. Ask her how she is doing she will probably answer, "wonderfully!" She was married 25 years, divorced 3 years when I met her. Not a victim of infidelity, but of a marriage that just did not work. We are very open about everything, especially sex. (again exact opposite of myself and my xw, I swore I was going to change this time) She told me that in her marriage, she many times did not experience an O, was so bad she read many articles and wondered what was wrong with her. With me, she has had up to 6 in a session, rarely less than 2. We laugh and joke, she is always up for it and anything. HERE IS THE RANT! At a friend of mines home, a woman (who at one time was my xw's best friend, and now my xw will not even acknowledge her) says to my gf. "So how is the sex? "J" always complained that the sex with Hoosier wasnt any good." WTF! my xw rarely engaged during sex, would never let me do anything even close to outside the box (pun intended) in fact I can remember her complaining, "You want sex?!? Why you just got it day before yesterday!" Her new husband who is 65 (she is 53) told me seriously that for him "a good bowel movement is better than sex" (his lack of drive I think is what appealed to her). I know better than to let anything she says get to me. She has lied and lied about us, our relationship to anyone who will listen. But it still pi$$es me off!


First off.....You're doing great! A new woman friend? When did this happen? I knew that it was inevitable, and allow me to say that I that I'm not surprised. You're a survivor and a lot stronger than you give yourself credit for. 

Secondly, it's ok to be pissed off about what happened once in a while. You're still healing. When I divorced my first wife after she cheated on me, I would still get pissed off when I really thought about it, even years later. As long as it doesn't consume you, you're going to be okay.

Thirdly, it's quite obvious that your XWW really affaired down...AND SHE KNOWS IT. So in order to cope, she has to demonize you to everyone that she can. Its easy to say don't worry about it, so I won't say it. Think of it this way: The more she continues to demonize you, the more she knows that she affaired down. And you know that your are the better man, the superior man. She's truly miserable right now, she's just too stubborn to show it, and probably never will show you. That's fine. Because you know if she was truly happy, she would at least be civil and maybe cordial to you. So take her attitude as a sign of her unhappiness, because its obvious now that she's bitter. Your XWW was an entitled princess who never worked, so now she's stuck with her OM because she has no choice.

And lastly, its good to see that you've found a better woman. From your post in another thread, it's clear that you're taking this relationship slowly and developing it the right way through communication. You haven't made my mistake, which was immediately marrying the rebound girl. Look where that got me, albeit it 22 years later. 

In your case, the old adage is certainly true: The best revenge is living well. Knuckle bump dude!


----------

